# Learning packing in Virginia



## connellfamily (Nov 12, 2011)

My kids and I are working to have pack goats included in our 4-H club and fair in Orange, Virginia. The club members are very interested. Many of us have started reading and trying things. However, we could really use some guidance from someone with experience! We are on the field trip committee this year and are hoping to find someone nearby that can help us get a better start for training the goats and developing a Fair event!


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I am located in the mountains of NC. Our training ground is Mt Rogers Va. Its a long drive for you. Brian from Western Maryland does the 4h stuff and He is closer.


----------

